# Needing a favor Galaxy S unbranded 'shutdown.qmg'



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright asking a favor from my fellow Galaxy S folks. I would like to get my hands on a unbranded Galaxy S shutdown.qmg from your System/Media/Shutdown folder. If you have an unbranded phone and are able to post a link for a download it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just so everyone understands, my shutdown animation shows the US Cellular logo turning into particles. I would like to find one that just has the Galaxy S logo on it (possibly from a Fascinate). Again any assistance would be appreciated!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a Showcase from Cspire and my shutdown image is the Samsung Logo with animated circles going around it and then the logo slowly fades away.  My start up image is a Samsung Logo with 2 lines coming from the sides and forming a circle and in the middle the Samsung Logo appears.  If these sound like something you would like, message me.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone sent me the same shutdown logo you described, the KGB kernel Im runnig only will run 'bootanimation.zip' files. Thanks for replying!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Fascinate that has the shutdown with the word Samsung in the middle and two lines form an oval around it and then it all fades away. Would you like it?

Sent from my SUPERCLEAN Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

That the same one someone else sent, I have replaced it from the default US Cellular Logo. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## allenjthomsen (Mar 1, 2012)

http://db.tt/98a2yOOe

This is a Galaxy S2 Bootanimation jus unziip and pull the shutdown file

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I will give them a run!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## allenjthomsen (Mar 1, 2012)

Your welcome

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

